# mac users ?



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

firefox seems faster than safari......Is it just me? Also,is it pretty easy to download Quickbooks mac2007 ?

thanks....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Firefox is definitely the way to go. Many more web sites can handle the fox better than safari.

Can't help ya with the quickbooks question.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know on either question, Safari has been working well for me, so I haven't looked at anything else.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Camino is faster than Safari too.


----------

